# My New Tank



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

Recently purchased a aqua one trio, real pleased with it :-D










My boys are happy with it also  from left to right, Ares (CT Double Ray), Merlin (HM) and Aoki (HM Rose tail)










Merlin is very young still, i rescued him out of a neon tank his Dorsal, Caudal and Anal fins have all been nipped, when his fins get better i will put him in my daughters tank. Comparing merlin to Aoki and Ares he is so small lol i remember when i first got Aoki was he really that small? hehe 

Here's a little Vid


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

That is a really neat setup! 

Looks lovely


----------



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you, i am really happy with it


----------



## Morello (Mar 30, 2014)

OMG been looking for a tank like this forever.
Which website did you bought it from and will they ship it to United States?

Thank you.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Morello said:


> OMG been looking for a tank like this forever.
> Which website did you bought it from and will they ship it to United States?
> 
> Thank you.


You could divide a 10 (20x12x11) or a 20 long (30x12x12) and make your own acrylic dividers by getting Lowes or Home Depot to cut to fit and you could drill your own holes if they won't. 

There's also a guy on eBay who makes divided tanks but they're much more expensive than DIY.

I think th Aqua One Triple would be around $135 currency converted. Wish there were something equivalent here. Very nice set up and the video is great!


----------



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

Morello said:


> OMG been looking for a tank like this forever.
> Which website did you bought it from and will they ship it to United States?
> 
> Thank you.


I bought this tank from my local Aquatic shop "The Fishey Business" http://www.thefisheybusiness.co.uk/index.php which are a aqua one stockist, Aqua One are a Australian company which i believe only deal with New Zealand and the UK, but if you want me to find out if they could ship 1 of these tanks to you i can do so for you


----------



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You could divide a 10 (20x12x11) or a 20 long (30x12x12) and make your own acrylic dividers by getting Lowes or Home Depot to cut to fit and you could drill your own holes if they won't.
> 
> There's also a guy on eBay who makes divided tanks but they're much more expensive than DIY.
> 
> I think th Aqua One Triple would be around $135 currency converted. Wish there were something equivalent here. Very nice set up and the video is great!


Or you could do what Russell said  i paid £90 / 150.77 dollars that includes 50w heater and pump and a decent filter set up which i will take pics of today sometime to show people what you get.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful tank. Beautiful fish! Lovely set-up!!


----------



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's a couple more pictures of the tank:




















There is a decent filtration setup:
Aquarium Volume: 32L
1x Carbon Cartridge
1x Ceramic Media Cartridge
2x Sponge (decent size too)
Return Pump Flow Rate 150L /hour

The only down side to this tank i think is there is no water agitation and could produce a membrane across the surface of the water.

Also its soooo quiet 

On the rear it has 1 spare slot:
(Filter Media - Heater - Sponge - Sponge -*SPARE*- Pump)

I rate it 9/10  would recommend it to anyone


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Are the dividers solid except for the bottom slits? Would drilling holes in the dividers help? Is there room to put another filter? Like a small HOB? I have a filter in each compartment of my divided 10 gallon ... but then I'm the Queen of overfiltering.  I also meant to ask what are the dimensions of the compartments.

It's a beautiful tank and set up. I really enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Are the dividers solid except for the bottom slits? Would drilling holes in the dividers help? Is there room to put another filter? Like a small HOB? I have a filter in each compartment of my divided 10 gallon ... but then I'm the Queen of overfiltering.  I also meant to ask what are the dimensions of the compartments.
> 
> It's a beautiful tank and set up. I really enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


The dividers are all fixed and have 7 slits top and bottom for the water to flow through the tank, the pump is set to half power. The intake to the filter section is in "Ares" section at the bottom. There is room for something small, what's a HOB?

The compartments are 10 inches high x 7 1/4 inches Wide x 7 inches Deep, i think it works out 8 - 10 litres in each section, bare in mind its total capacity is 32 Litres / 7 Gallons.

Glad you enjoyed the vid


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

HOB = Hang on Back.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821


----------

